# 24h LeMans mit GTR2



## steffen0278 (29. Oktober 2011)

Eine Dänische LanParty veranstaltet heute ein geiles Event. 24h Rennen mit "echtem" Fahrerwechsel. Leider war die Anreise zu weit, sonst wäre ACE-Racing dort vertreten.

Simrace.tv überträgt das Event live:

Simrace.TV: Simrace.TV - Streamchannel 1


----------



## steffen0278 (30. Oktober 2011)

So kann man natürlich auch ein Rennen am Rechner fahren:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/unbenanntsw.jpg/


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stolle80 (30. Oktober 2011)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> So kann man natürlich auch ein Rennen am Rechner fahren:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/unbenanntsw.jpg/
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja, der Helm muss jetzt wirklich nicht sein oder? Aber das Event hört sich wirklich intressant an und sollte es auf Lan partys geben finde ich


----------



## steffen0278 (1. November 2011)

Hier die Siegerehrung:
http://www.owcl.net/video/The-award-ceremony-of-the-24-race-on-GTR24Hdk/382205f67e018e7492810c217314fe28


----------



## 1975jassi (10. November 2011)

so ein 24 Stunden Rennen würde mir auch Spaß machen.


----------



## Hampti (14. November 2011)

Ja da wäre ich auch sofort dabei.


----------



## steffen0278 (15. November 2011)

bald startet 20 stunden nordschleife


----------



## Mayday1980 (15. November 2011)

wann und mit welchem Spiel?


----------



## steffen0278 (16. November 2011)

rFactor:

20h-rennen.de


----------

